# Good mtb shoes for AZ?



## Henrythewound (Jul 1, 2007)

Looking to get a better pair of mtb shoes that can double as road bike shoes. I have eggbeaters on both bikes and don't really see the need to have a dedicated pair of road shoes in addition to mtb shoes. I know lots of people like Sidis but they seem ridiculously expensive to me. I have also heard good things about the Shimano M225s but they are a bit pricy as well, even online (cheapest I could find was ~$120).

I'm looking for advice on other brands/models anyone may have experience with. I live in Tucson and ride both singletrack and rocky terrain so something durable is preferred. Cactus thorn resistant? There seems to be good deals with Lake, other Shimano models, and Pearl Izumi but I know nothing about them. Essentially I would like a shoe that's rigid enough for road bike use yet comfy/durable enough to hike around a bit while mountain biking. If you have a shoe you love/hat I would like to hear about both, it would help me marrow the field a bit.

Thx,
Joe


----------



## chollaball (Apr 8, 2005)

just my opinion, but I would not go the route you are proposing. Road shoes are a firm sole, thin and streamlined upper, and no extra bulk or protection. For mtb shoes, you will want a sole, some flex for hiking, reinforced toes etc. for cactus and rock protection. Your shoe will either feel bulky on the roadie or scary and flimsy on the mtb. Road shoes last forever, so its not like you will have to spend on them twice.


----------



## Henrythewound (Jul 1, 2007)

Interesting, I guess I was thinking the only difference between them was the beefier sole (comparing various Shimano road and mountain shoes). I thought one would simply be easier to walk around in. I am not a serious road rider so i wasn't really worried about the weight. I would probably have bought different pedals for the road bike if I thought I would have different shoes. 

No big loss if I go the 2 shoe route, I can always use the newer eggbeaters on my mountain bike when the old ones wear out.

Thx for your suggestion,
~Joe


----------



## idaz (Nov 17, 2007)

*DMT Matrix RSX Ultimax*

I've had a pair of these DMTs for about 8 months now.
Previously I'd gone for cheaper and entry level shoes such as the Sette Element. The DMTs are by far the best shoes my narrow and long feet have worn. They're holding up well, are light, breathe well, and have the best and most durable grip in the rocks. 
They're not easy to find but I found a pair (previous year's model) on ebay for $70 + SH. You can read more here: http://www.ride424.com/articles/ultimax.php
Good luck with your search.


----------



## chollaball (Apr 8, 2005)

Henrythewound said:


> Interesting, I guess I was thinking the only difference between them was the beefier sole (comparing various Shimano road and mountain shoes). I thought one would simply be easier to walk around in. I am not a serious road rider so i wasn't really worried about the weight. I would probably have bought different pedals for the road bike if I thought I would have different shoes.
> 
> No big loss if I go the 2 shoe route, I can always use the newer eggbeaters on my mountain bike when the old ones wear out.
> 
> ...


you can certainly go with an mtb shoes on the roadie, its what i did before i could afford new road shoes\pedals. But if you get more into it you will want your gear to be more purpose-specific. I found the road pedals offered a bigger platform than the spds I had on my mtb, and along with the stiff sole of the shoe made pedalling the roadie a lot faster and easier on my knees. and i dropped a fair amount of weight switching shoes\pedals. Road pedals also don't have anywhere near the amount of float as mtb pedals, so your knees track better on the roadie and don't wiggle around creating both inefficiency and some weird pressure on your knees.


----------



## Henrythewound (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks idaz, exactly the kind of recommendation I wa slooking for. I'll read up on those shoes. Cholla, I see your point(s) and may have to amend my plan regarding one pair of shoes to rule them all. For now I'll set my sights on finding a nice pair of mtb shoes that will at least temporarily double as road shoes.

Anyone have an opinion on the vibram soles on some of the Lake shoes? I was initially looking hard at the Shimano M225s as I have heard good things, but they are a bit pricy for my budget (champagne taste on a beer budget).


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

I use my Sidi dominators for road and mountain on Eggbeaters on both modes. They have handled Mount Lemmon on the road bike, centuries and commuting as well as the 24 races and general mountain biking.

They may not be as stiff as a carbon road shoe but they are more than stiff enough and I can get groceries after work without killing myself in the grocery store. 

You spend a lot for sidis but you get a lot too. I get on average 3-4 years of high mileage riding out of each pair so you do get your moneys worth.


----------



## Henrythewound (Jul 1, 2007)

Rockcrusher (aka man w/ the ever-changing avatar), thanks for the info, of course those would be the most expensive shoes on the list. I have heard from several people the sole of the Shimanos as well as the overall build quality beats the Sidis. Any take on this? I know people love Sidis and I tried on a pair myself, but I shudder at that price.

Thanks for the info


----------



## Dirdir (Jan 23, 2004)

Henrythewound said:


> Anyone have an opinion on the vibram soles on some of the Lake shoes? I was initially looking hard at the Shimano M225s as I have heard good things, but they are a bit pricy for my budget (champagne taste on a beer budget).


I have used three kinds of mtb shoes and many road shoes.

I am on my second pair of Lake MX165's with the Vibram soles. I love them. They are a bit bulkier and heavier than the typical mtbr shoe, but for me, the Vibram sole is worth it. Sidis are great because they are really comfortbale. The most comfortable for me, no quesion, road and mtb. I went to the Lakes for two reasons. One, my Sidi Dominators did not have good toe protection. I kept banging them up and it sucked. Two, I am a fat single speeder, and thus do a lot of hike-a-bike. I realized one day, after almost breaking my back from a slip in my Sidi's, that I needed shoes with a better grip for walking. The Lakes have this in spades.

On the road, it is Sidi for me all the way, period!!!

if you had to have one pair for road and dirt, I would get a pair of Sidi mountain bike shoes. I think they now have toe coverage.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

I got wide wide feet so I have always had to ante up for the sidi Mega dominators. I have heard that the shimano are quite good shoes for the dollars but I will defer to those that have had experience.


----------



## SvenPHX (Dec 6, 2006)

I like Specialized shoes. The MTB Pro and Comp shoes are not cheap, but I wear mine out as opposed to them falling apart or getting soft and baggy like some. It's time for another part for me and I'll be going the same route again.

-Steve


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 12, 2004)

Henrythewound said:


> Rockcrusher (aka man w/ the ever-changing avatar), thanks for the info, of course those would be the most expensive shoes on the list. I have heard from several people the sole of the Shimanos as well as the overall build quality beats the Sidis. Any take on this? I know people love Sidis and I tried on a pair myself, but I shudder at that price.
> 
> Thanks for the info


I'm on 6 months into my first pair of Sidis, and so far I really like them. However, I also had Shimanos, and to be honest, both are great shoes. The reason I went with the Sidis is you can replace the tread when it wears out (and I find that I do a lot more walking in my mt bike shoes than others).


----------



## Henrythewound (Jul 1, 2007)

good info, thanks for the replies. Sounds like I need to keep my eyes peeled for a sale. Should one stay away from Pearl Izumi shoes?


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Interesting thread in light of the rock-fest that is much of AZ riding, at least below the rim.

Where on earth can one buy Lake 165's? They seem out of stock everywhere including the Lake website (at least for my size in black).

These seem to be a good compromise for me. My Spec. BG Comp shoes are nice but suck when hiking/walking on rocks. My new and cheaper Forte shoes are great for hiking but are falling apart already.


----------



## TheTrux (Feb 6, 2007)

It's largely finding what works for you. I have Sidi Dominators that I've worn only twice because my Specialzed "body geometry" shoes are more comfortable. Many people prefer the Sidis. 

I'd think either shoe can do double duty. I use my mtb shoes on the road bike. I'm not sure why a mtb shoe would cause more knee issues on a road bike as mentioned above? And I also thought less float means more possibility for knee injury?


----------



## Cycle64 (Nov 10, 2004)

Try Red Barn Bikes. Chad told me in stocked the Lakes a few months back. I use them now and like them. For comfort I like the SixSixOne Dually.


----------



## Jeff F (Apr 30, 2007)

Snce you may be going the two shoe route, I would throw my two cents in for the Adidas Hematoma's for your MTB shoe. Stiff, nice support, easy to walk around in even all day and have a little higher ankle protection.


----------



## Henrythewound (Jul 1, 2007)

I know Performance (gasp!) carries a lot of Adidas shoes but I had not considered them for some reason. Who makes the Forte brand? I was staying away from those simply because it seemed like a lot of other Forte stuff was crap.

I'm seeing a lot of Lake shoes @ Jenson, but I can't find them locally for sizing. Anyone know if they run big/small?


----------



## chollaball (Apr 8, 2005)

TheTrux said:


> It's largely finding what works for you. I have Sidi Dominators that I've worn only twice because my Specialzed "body geometry" shoes are more comfortable. Many people prefer the Sidis.
> 
> I'd think either shoe can do double duty. I use my mtb shoes on the road bike. I'm not sure why a mtb shoe would cause more knee issues on a road bike as mentioned above? And I also thought less float means more possibility for knee injury?


The heaviness of the mtb shoe\pedal and how the overall feel of it was...just didn't feel right in my knees and my legs got more tired. For the road pedals, you have i think a 9 degree float (the read Look cleats) or a 0 degree float cleat for the pedal. mtb pedals have got to be way more, I don't know the number, but it feels like so much more wiggle and tendency to pedal "sideways" out of track. Within a few weeks w. the new road bike and mtb shoes\pedals, my patellas were achey. It got better right away with the right footwear, for me at least.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Henrythewound said:


> Who makes the Forte brand? I was staying away from those simply because it seemed like a lot of other Forte stuff was crap.


Forte is the Performance Bikes house brand. I bought the Traverse 3 weeks ago ( http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=23879&subcategory_ID=2120
) for $45. They have a 100% 'satisfaction guarantee' so I took a chance. Seems like I might return them as the quality seems piss poor (toe rand working it's way loose already and the lace holes are becoming worn and don't look like they'll last a season.)

They are comfy and have a soft rubber soles which hike nicely. Also I'm done with shoes that have only laces. I have to stop and re-tighten my laces after a 1/2 hr of riding.

The BG Comps are MUCH nicer shoes, too bad you take your life in your hands when hiking slickrock in Moab with those.


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

Have you considered the Shimano MT-40? Comfy, long wearing, good lugged sole.


----------



## Titus Maximus (Jan 3, 2004)

I've used various Answer models for a few years now. Cheap, stiff, nice rubber sole for walking and comfy fit for my feet. Why they're so comfy, I'm wearing them right now. I had some Sidi's years ago, but found them to be too narrow for my feet. Oh, I see no reason you can't wear mtb shoes when pedaling a road bike.

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/14...=datafeed&utm_campaign=FTP&offer=IN080BB1.htm


----------



## jdub347 (Jan 29, 2004)

I have been really wanting to try some of these vibram soled Lakes. Don't have any clue where to get them though,...


----------



## Titus Maximus (Jan 3, 2004)

The MX 165, with the Vibram sole, appears to be available at a few online retailers, but of course it's advisable to try them on first.


----------



## Jeff F (Apr 30, 2007)

pic of the adidas.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

jdub347 said:


> I have been really wanting to try some of these vibram soled Lakes. Don't have any clue where to get them though,...


I have found them at BeyondBikes.com (BLEH!) and several other places online but cannot find anyone locally that has them.


----------



## AZ Steelhead (Jan 12, 2004)

Sidi's Dominators are the only shoes I've tried that hold up to AZ rocks. I've tried North Wave, Shimano & Specialized with little luck. I'd try to find Sidi's on close out if you don't want to spend $200.00


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Got a great deal on well fitting Cannondales at Performance for $45. I have a narrow foot.
Like my Shimanos but not a big fan of buckles as I've had to destroy one to extracate a friend from some on a muddy ride and the Shimano buckle sticks just a little.


----------



## Henrythewound (Jul 1, 2007)

A lot to think about. Any local (Tucson) shops that carry a wide variety of shoes? I have only looked at Performance thus far. I would much rather try some different brands on before ordering something online sight unseen. I would like to try on some Lake shoes in particular.


----------



## jdub347 (Jan 29, 2004)

Henrythewound said:


> A lot to think about. Any local (Tucson) shops that carry a wide variety of shoes? I have only looked at Performance thus far. I would much rather try some different brands on before ordering something online sight unseen. I would like to try on some Lake shoes in particular.


I looked at almost every shop in town (Tucson also) and couldn't find Lakes.
I ended up getting some Shimano M225S or M182s (can't remember which off the top of my head) to replace a pair of Dom 5 mesh that were thrashed. They are comfy and they are holding to regular abuse and hike-a-biking pretty well so far (about 3-4 months).


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

So I took the advice of Dirdir and some others and bought the Lake mx165 from Nashbar (on sale for $84).

This seems to be EXACTLY the type of shoe I have been looking for the past few years. 

Construction seems top notch and with the Vibram sole they are very nice to walk in. 10 times better to walk in than my Spec. BG Comp shoes! Support seems as good as the BG's and way, waaaay better than the crappy Forte shoes I am returning tomorrow.

Believe the hype  If these shoes were stocked in most lbs's next to Spec, Shimano, Addidas, etc they would sell like hot cakes. I'll give 'em a few rides and if I like them then as much as I do now I just might order another pair in case they get discontinued or something...


----------



## Noelg (Jan 21, 2004)

*If you're a guy with little feet...*

This is a steal on the MX165 for $25 (sizes 39 & 39.5) :eekster: :eekster:

http://elitecycling.biz/page.cfm?PageID=55&action=list&Category=296&brand=219&modelid=3371&type=T&sort=items%2EBrandName


----------



## Henrythewound (Jul 1, 2007)

I saw that deal and was tempted although according to their sizing chart I would need a 44.5. Nashbar only has a 44 and 45. Can you comment on sizing (compare to the size shoe you normally wear, brand etc)?



eatdrinkride said:


> So I took the advice of Dirdir and some others and bought the Lake mx165 from Nashbar (on sale for $84).
> 
> This seems to be EXACTLY the type of shoe I have been looking for the past few years.
> 
> ...


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

Noelg said:


> This is a steal on the MX165 for $25 (sizes 39 & 39.5) :eekster: :eekster:
> 
> http://elitecycling.biz/page.cfm?PageID=55&action=list&Category=296&brand=219&modelid=3371&type=T&sort=items%2EBrandName


Dang it.... I wear 40 in my Specialized models. Do these run big by any chance????


----------



## dirtluvraz (Apr 26, 2005)

DurtGurl said:


> Dang it.... I wear 40 in my Specialized models. Do these run big by any chance????


Don't know if it helps, but my Sidi Dragons and my Lakes are both 44. Could check return policies, and try the 39.5. The Lakes are a wider shoe.


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

dirtluvraz said:


> Don't know if it helps, but my Sidi Dragons and my Lakes are both 44. Could check return policies, and try the 39.5. The Lakes are a wider shoe.


Thanks... I used to wear 40s in Sidis and I have narrow footsies, so I'll pass on the Lakes.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

DurtGurl said:


> Dang it.... I wear 40 in my Specialized models. Do these run big by any chance????


You might want a 40.5, at least in mens (they do have womens sizes)...I bought size 43. That is normally what I buy in a mtb shoe although both pairs of the Spec. BG Comps I've owned were both 42.5. The length is fine. The toe box is narrow enough that with normal gym type socks on, the shoe is uncomfortable but with cycling socks it's perfect for me. They do make a 'wide' version I'd suggest for those with anything but narrow feet.

Sizes are getting hard to find. Nashbar had 39 - 44 in black last time I looked but most sites only have really small sizes. Even the Lake website shows backorder on all common sizes in black (but has many in silver). The lbs told me Lake hasn't released the '08 yet, not sure why. That's why I may buy another pair asap.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Henrythewound said:


> I saw that deal and was tempted although according to their sizing chart I would need a 44.5. Nashbar only has a 44 and 45. Can you comment on sizing (compare to the size shoe you normally wear, brand etc)?


They seem true to size compared to most shoes I've had, the exception being my Spec. BG Comps, they seem to run a bit small.

See my post to Kathleen above...


----------



## dirtluvraz (Apr 26, 2005)

Henrythewound said:


> I saw that deal and was tempted although according to their sizing chart I would need a 44.5. Nashbar only has a 44 and 45. Can you comment on sizing (compare to the size shoe you normally wear, brand etc)?


In Nike shoes, size 10 always, Lake, size 44. If that is the comparison you want...?


----------



## Henrythewound (Jul 1, 2007)

dirtluvraz said:


> In Nike shoes, size 10 always, Lake, size 44. If that is the comparison you want...?


Yeah, I tend to wear a 10.5 in most shoes, which equates to a 44.5 in the Lakes. I really want to order a pair before they are gone but I don't know if i should go 44 or 45. They don't carry 1/2 sizes


----------



## dirtluvraz (Apr 26, 2005)

Henrythewound said:


> Yeah, I tend to wear a 10.5 in most shoes, which equates to a 44.5 in the Lakes. I really want to order a pair before they are gone but I don't know if i should go 44 or 45. They don't carry 1/2 sizes


If not in a hurry, keep searching, the 1/2 size will come up. Otherwise, go 45. The velcro can be tightened, and better to be a hair big than too tight. They won't stretch.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Henrythewound said:


> Yeah, I tend to wear a 10.5 in most shoes, which equates to a 44.5 in the Lakes. I really want to order a pair before they are gone but I don't know if i should go 44 or 45. They don't carry 1/2 sizes


10.5 in most shoes? ... Street shoes or cycling shoes?

The reason I ask is I find that most cycling shoes that fit me are at least a 1/2 size larger than my regular shoes. The Lakes I just bought that fit me fine are a full size larger (EU) than my Vasque trial running shoes.

I'd say go 45, not 44. Or you can get 1/2 sizes on the Lake website for $110.


----------



## Henrythewound (Jul 1, 2007)

Just called home, my wife looked at a pair of Shimanos i have, they're a 45. I'll go ahead and order up a pair of the same in the Lakes. Thanks all!


----------

